# McDonalds Sued Over Beefy Fries



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Did the community get the news that it has been revealed that McDonalds has been spraying beef extract on their french fries? For YEARS? Maybe the community already heard if so I am sorry so I will be brief. They are being sued by a Hindu group as it has been revealed that, in spite of their touting the use of 100% pure vegetable oil to cook their fries in, they spray natural beef flavoring on them before flash-freezing at the factory. While this is a problem for persons with beef allergy or sensitivity it is an outright outrage to Hindus and other vegetarians. McDonalds spokepersons' response is that they never claimed to be vegeterian, only "heart healthy", and that they are in complete compliance with FDA regulations for labelling by saying the fries contain "natural ingredients". They have neglected to tell a gullible public that along with their natural potatoes they are getting 100% natural All American Cow too! NOTE: Wendy's and Burger King do not use beef flavoring to preserve the unique sensory qualities of their potatoes! MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

